# YouTube Video - Ideas?



## Ashleii15

I've been wanting to do YouTube videos for a while, and base them on being a teen parent. I think I've finally built up enough courage, lol. I know I should start of introducing myself and everything, but I was wondering if you girls could give me some ideas on what to talk about and say in my first video.
I appreciate it! <3
-Ashley.

(Little Update-Dallas is doing great. He starts daycare tomorrow!)


----------



## cabbagebaby

maybe talk about how you got pregnant what its was like being pregnant giving birth and the months afters giving birth what it was like and how he's developed and things and how you work around schooling and things like that


----------



## Strawberrymum

theres a group on you tube call young mums unite (i think) and they give teen mums topic to talk about every other week. its run by sarahwallflower and channing something ive watched a couple and there pretty good.


----------

